# MONTREAL | 900 Saint-Jacques | 200m | 62 fl | U/C



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Use :* Residential (810 units), hotel (200 rooms)
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Architects :* Chevalier Morales


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Construction site on 24/06/2021 :








https://forum.agoramtl.com/t/900-saint-jacques-62-etages/193/244


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

900 Saint-Jacques - 62 étages


Projet réalisé par Canvar sur le territoire du PPU Quartier des gares. La tour atteindra 200 mètres et 62 étages et comprendra 681 logements et un hôtel de 216 chambres de la bannière Moxy de Marriott. <details><summary>Informations</summary>Au…</details>




forum.agoramtl.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-20 by Rocco


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This is clearly U/C now.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-21 by *bruno44* 










2022-06-22 by *mal*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by Brick


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-18 by David St-Laurent


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by Brick


----------

